# £55 for Pushca groom!!!!



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

What do you all pay for your Poo grooming please? I took Pushca to a new groomers today and it was £55! I think that is ludicrous.... I normally pay £20 to £40 and I once paid £45 at a really glitzy salon who videoed her to boot.
Just wondered if anyone else is paying this much 
Thanks She looks gorgeous I have posted a pic but she always looks gorge LOL


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

£55 
You want to get yourself on a grooming course pet!! Save those pennies


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Where's the pic? I paid £25 for Izzy's groom last week


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Groomers in my area seem to charge around £40.00 - £45.00 hence why I do it myself!!.. I think there may be free places on the Guildford courses if you are interested..


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We pay £35-40 - £55 does sound a lot but you are in London (as I'm sure you know ) - we are in the South east so everything tends to be pricy around here.

I think we've been charged more if more work needs doing and it takes longer.

Ian


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think £55 is a little steep .. but she does look fab ... 

In all honesty I think £40 would be a fair price for a full groom ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I pay around £30 for Betty. She is being groomed by someone different this time (she is also a dog walker and has Betty from time to time) and she is charging £33 and she will pick Betty up from me for that too.

£55 does sound quite steep!! But she does look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been ringing around a lot to get a reasonable price. Most around here charge £45-50 but I used to pay £28 and last time £30. There are a few reasonable groomers around but you sometimes have to put in a lot of work to find them.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Groomers in my area seem to charge around £40.00 - £45.00 hence why I do it myself!!.. I think there may be free places on the Guildford courses if you are interested..


Thanks I have emailed re the course so fingers crossed. I used to be a hairdresser so shoud be quick to learn. Even my hair isn't £55! But I just won't use them again but she does look amazing....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Thanks I have emailed re the course so fingers crossed. I used to be a hairdresser so shoud be quick to learn. Even my hair isn't £55! But I just won't use them again but she does look amazing....


Karen has got a thread running about pre booked dates....you might want to PM her to ask what might still be available ( Cockapoo grooming section)..


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

We pay £28 for Bobby....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

How long was she in for and did she need alot of dematting. groomers will charge more if the scissor the dog rather than use the clippers. but £55 is more than the standered poodles at my work and the take a long time to do. did you know the price before or after her groom.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Did Rocky today from quite long and shaggy and with dematting, brushing, clipping and scissoring, claws, anal glands, bathing, drying....took me over 4 hours. I understand why they charge a lot lol xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Seems a lot, I'm thinking maybe I should have a change of career, I childmind and I'm sure having dogs around would be a lot less stress! - would be interesting to know how long a groomer actually has the dog for that price. Not got mine yet but do sons hair so hoping I can do it myself - ok my son has short hair with no matts but it'll be worth a try!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I pay £36 (recently increased from £34). £55 does seem an awful lot, although she does look great. I try to groom them myself and take them to the groomers if it gets too difficult, eg. if I want their tummy clipped short.

I'm going to the grooming course in Guildford. It would get far too expensive otherwise, especially with two dogs! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crikey I don't even pay that much for me though you could probably tell  The groomer we used for our Cavvie would charge £25 but as I have managed to keep on top of Beau's matts etc and quite like doing it too I don't need to use her at the moment  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I pay £40 each for my girls but every second groom i do myself.They do charge extra if you want nails clipped,ears plucked etc xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I pay £30 each for both of mine and they go every 8 weeks.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We pay £25 for ours.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Thanks I have emailed re the course so fingers crossed. I used to be a hairdresser so shoud be quick to learn. Even my hair isn't £55! But I just won't use them again but she does look amazing....


A wriggling pup can't be much different to trying to cut a wriggling childs hair!!!

The groomer Betty goes to was recommended bt my mum's hairdresser as her shihtzhu gets groomed there. My mums reasoning on why the groomer must be ok "well if a hairdresser is pleased with them they must do a reasonable cut or she wouldn't be happy". xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, get yourself on a course I have to say, though, that my efforts have never matched the result on the day of the course, but Teddy doesn't seem to mind too much - and it is not a contest anyway - we only want to keep them kind of reasonably neat. Their fur grows back so fast anyway, and they are always cute no matter what Good luck - on the bright side you will save yourself even more money than the rest of us who don't need to pay quite so much!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> Thanks I have emailed re the course so fingers crossed. I used to be a hairdresser so shoud be quick to learn. Even my hair isn't £55! But I just won't use them again but she does look amazing....


Gosh Debi if you already have hairdressing skills then I'd just go for it you'll be fine xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggies groom the other day was £27, she was there for 2.5 hrs and had a bath, clipped, nails cut, teeth done and if I had wanted would have had her anal glands emptied. I was very pleased with the value. I suppose tho I was going to a wee shop in the Perthshire countryside it will be more in London I would imagine. Emma x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It would be nice if you could get on the March course, I would love to meet Pushca.

I pay £25, but think its usually £30/35. It takes a good 3 plus hours to do, so I guess the rate of pay is not huge.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

London prices are from £45 for a groom. 
It does vary massively across the country due to factors such as rates and rent ( I know that for sure! )
A great groom team should confirm the price and what work looks like is involved when you drop off. 
And if anything changes during the groom, ie dog over stressed by brushing of matts or several people involved to make the groom possible, you should be notified during the groom. 
So you can decide on the course of action you want. 
It's difficult area, the pricing thing. 
All I will say is that once you find the groomer you and your dog both are happy with, it's a great situation.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I dropped Pushca off at 10 and she wasn't ready at 1 so a good 4 hrs as had to go bacj. She had 4 little matts and they have cleaned her ears beautifully. She looks perfect so they did a fabulous job but I will hopefully do the groomers course and maybe take her every other groom as recommended.
Kendall I didn't ask before her groom but assumed it would be about £40 tops.... Doh


----------

